# Descaling Gaggia Classic with Calcinet-H



## sonshine71 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi,

I've bought a 1kg tub of Calcinet-H descaling powder from Happy Donkey for use on my domestic Gaggia Classic. Unfortunately all of the instructions on the powder tub are in Italian! Does anyone know how to use this descaler for the Classic? I'd really appreciate your advice, especially detailed advice...

Thanks in advance!

Jason


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi I have this product from HD and there are some instructions on their site. BUT this is a commercial product and very powerful.On the Technical Data Sheet it does state

(For Professional use only). I used ONE table spoonful to a tank of water BUT on stripping my Classic down a short while after I found a grey residue on the inside of the boiler ( This was after three flushings with filter water and making coffee . I would suggest that you use ONE TEASPOONFUL to a tank of water and give THREE or FOUR full tank flushes afterwards


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

If its a machine which is caked, then I tend to go for an intensive descale for starters, especially if the flow seems restricted.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Also, you can sample the solution by plopping the brewhead element in a bowl of it. The chalk should fizz slowly as it dissolves.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

50g powder per 1.8 litres water is the usual mix, as used on pour-over filter coffee machines.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Found technical data sheet !!It states MAX mix concentration 1000grs to 10 litre above this concentration the crystals will not disolve.

This equates to 100 grs to 1 litre max strength/able to dissolve. For routine descaling I think 1 table spoonful per litre would be adequate. (Just slightly weaker than espressotechno's mix)


----------



## sonshine71 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I also noted the instruction about commercial use. However, they also state that it can be used on ordinary home machines (with care). I simply wasn't prepared for the tub of powder to arrive with the "method of use" only in Italian! Anyway. Thank you for your ratio guide, I'll go by that and the response of "expressotechno" below... thank to both of you!

Jason


----------



## sonshine71 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks also for the ratio information!

Jason


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Blatant advertising or what? Mods?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I have already warned the advertiser in another post. If it happens again without paying a fee, we will pull the advert


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> Blatant advertising or what? Mods?


Dealt with, David.


----------

